# What did you hate?



## JustJoel (Dec 2, 2017)

When you were a kid, what did you hate having to eat? And do you like it now?

For me, Brussels sprouts. I ate them once when I was about 6, and refused to touch another. But they became an “it” food a year or two ago, so I had to at least try. 

The reason I didn’t like them, I’ve decided, is because Brussels sprouts have an _adult_ taste. Kids don’t like that slightly bitter, umami taste and the sprouts’ mouth feel.

I’m making Brussels sprouts with bleu cheese and chestnuts tonight. YUM!


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 2, 2017)

Garbanzo and Lima beans... Didn't like then, don't eat them now, in any form..

Ross


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 2, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Garbanzo and Lima beans... Didn't like then, don't eat them now, in any form..
> 
> Ross


Ohhhhh, Lima beans! I forgot about those! Never ever in a million years (I’ll probably only live ‘til I’m 65, so I guess I’m safe!) will I eat another Lima bean, even if it’s to save my life! Garbanzos have their uses (hummus, mainly), but I don’t really like them whole. Nasty mouthfeel.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 2, 2017)

Vegetables


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't care for limas and garbanzos either.  Never have. For me it's a texture issue.  I like hummus.

As a child, butternut squash made me gag. I just could not get it down.  These days, I love it.  It's the only winter squash I buy.

I still don't like rhubarb.


----------



## di reston (Dec 2, 2017)

Marmite and Bovril. At school, they used to spread the stuff on fried bread, and it made me puke, and they still made me eat it. I promised myself I would learn to cook, and I started to cook at an early age....which has never stopped, because I promised myself that I would always cook good food, both for me and for friends who came to dinner at my house, and it's been the same ever since then.

di reston


Enough is never as god as a feast     oscar Wilde


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 2, 2017)

Lima beans, liver.  Those were probably the 2 things that I just couldn't (and still can't) stomach.  I've always been fairly nonselective in my eating, enjoying foods that most of the kids I grew up with wouldn't even touch.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 2, 2017)

I hated asparagus as a kid, but in our house, it was from a can, and my mom cooked everything to death. 

The first time I had asparagus cooked by a fine dining chef, it was an epiphany. Now, I love it. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 2, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I hated asparagus as a kid, but in our house, it was from a can, and *my mom cooked everything to death.
> *
> The first time I had asparagus cooked by a fine dining chef, it was an epiphany. Now, I love it.
> 
> CD


How well I remember my mom's cooking... She thought that a pork chop had to be cooked to hammer density...   

Ross


----------



## caseydog (Dec 2, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> How well I remember my mom's cooking... She thought that a pork chop had to be cooked to hammer density...
> 
> Ross



My parents still cook pork chops in sauerkraut for New Years day to the point of shoe leather. Tradition. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> Lima beans, liver.  Those were probably the 2 things that I just couldn't (and still can't) stomach.  I've always been fairly nonselective in my eating, enjoying foods that most of the kids I grew up with wouldn't even touch.


Same for me, yuck. My dad made liver and onions occasionally, but my mom didn't like them, so we kids didn't have to eat it, either.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 2, 2017)

Liver.  My Mom would fry it in bacon grease. I had to eat a decent portion of liver before I "earned" any of the crisp bacon. The things a kid will do for bacon...

Mom also over-cooked Brussels sprouts. Wasn't a fan, but they were better than liver.  Now that I cook them, they are one of our favorite veggies.


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

I can't think of anything I really hate to eat. I spent my younger years on a farm and we ate pretty much what we produced. My mother only made a trip to the stores about twice a month. If I can think of anything I won't eat, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2017)

I was never a fan of salsify or parsnips.

Milk toast was a horror when we were not feeling well.  I like toast and I like milk but when you mix them together in a bowl that is just nasty!!!  I still don't care for anything with a soggy texture.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 2, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was never a fan of salsify or parsnips.
> 
> *Milk toast was a horror when we were not feeling well.  I like toast and I like milk but when you mix them together in a bowl that is just nasty!!!  I still don't care for anything with a soggy texture.*




I soooo agree....  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 2, 2017)

*AB*, I had to look up 'salsify', as I've never heard of it. I learn something new every day here! 

Not a liver fan, either. I've tried.  I guess I'm in the minority because I do love buttered lima beans, and always have some garbanzos in the pantry for sprinkling on salads or snacking. 

The first thing that came to mind when I opened this thread is *tuna casserole.*  I dreaded those nights as a kid when my mom served it for dinner, and haven't able to bring myself to try a new and different recipe for it since.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 2, 2017)

We didn't have to eat anything my dad didn't like.  And he had a looooong list.  I have since tasted liver and onions, several times, and I do like liver wurst and chicken livers wrapped in bacon.  His idea for steak was it had to be cooked until it was cremateable then  doused in catsup.  I never knew what was so good about steak until I moved away from home.  

I didn't care for pickled herring or smoked fish as a kid.  Now I find they make great treats and you can use smoked fish in a lot of dips, appetizers  and not just on crackers.

Okra.  Slicke'em.

Lima beans.  We actually grew lima beans. In our garden.  I've found an easy work around for succotash is to add any other green veggie to the corn and it  tastes great.  Not okra. 

I was very disappointed to find out both Dx and Jr don't like brussels sprouts.  Guess I won't be making any for Christmas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'll eat liver all day, as long as I cook it.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 2, 2017)

When I was a kid I hated liver. My mum tried so many different fancy sauces to try to make me like it.  I was at a resto that served rib steak with a liver and wiener appetizer. They cooked the steaks and the wiener and liver on a charcoal grill. I decided to give that little piece of liver a try. OMG, it was so goooooood. All it needed for me to like it was for it not to be overcooked. I later found recipes for liver in a Danish cookbook and figured out why my mum cooked the liver to death. From the Danish cookbook, "Sear the liver. Add chicken stock and simmer for an hour." 

Green peas that came out of a can. I did like raw peas from the pod. My mum switched from canned to frozen peas and I was fine with peas. I still can't eat green peas that come out of a can.

Tuna casserole - never tried it. The smell made me gag.

Lima beans, shudder. However, I am willing to give them another try, nearly 60 years later. I have had fava beans in Greek restos and I like them.

Sweet potatoes, gah! As a kid I had them at someone else's house. They served them with a marshmallow sauce. I have had sweet potato fries as an adult and they are okay.

Fried onions, as a kid I found them too sweet. No one would believe me. I like them now.

But, there were plenty of things that other kids thought were horrible that I did like: pickled herring, smoked salmon, beets, whole grain breads, "sylte" (A Scandinavian version of head cheese), tongue, Scandinavian salty licorice, and I'm sure there's more, like Brussels sprouts.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 2, 2017)

Farina, was a big thing back in Russia when I was growing up. Hot cereal of a sort. Every kid had it for breakfast. I hated to the point that I would throw up. But my Mom kept feeding me that crap. I still hate it. My Kids Love it. Go figure.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 2, 2017)

Tomatoes and avocados.
I could never understand how my dad could out in the garden, pick a tomato and just eat it until I started cooking.
Once i started to make my own tomato sauce, as I was cutting up the tomatoes ( especially the juicy ones), I would get their juice all over my hands and I'd lick it off. Slowly I developed a taste for fresh uncooked tomatoes.

I remember as a child my grandmother was eating an avocado and offered me a taste.  I thought it was the most horrible thing .  I couldn't even understand how anyone could like  it.   I figured it was fruit and would taste sweet. 

Anyway, fast forward 20 years and was introduced to guacamole and avocado sandwiches.  Now i love them.

Never liked milk and never will. Dont understand how anyone likes it .  My mom would make me drink it, I refused, so we compromised and I was able to have chocolate milk.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 2, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Okra.  Slicke'em.
> 
> Lima beans.  We actually grew lima beans. In our garden.  I've found an easy work around for succotash is to add any other green veggie to the corn and it  tastes great.  Not okra.



Breaded and deep fried, okra is a wonderful thing, especially as a side for chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes. That white gravy is great with fried okra. 

I also like okra in my gumbo. The okra cooks long enough to release it's slime as a thickener. 

But, by far, the best way to enjoy okra is breaded and deep fried. Crunchy on the outside, tender on the inside, and no hint of okra slime. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Dec 2, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Tomatoes and avocados.
> I could never understand how my dad could out in the garden, pick a tomato and just eat it until I started cooking.
> Once i started to make my own tomato sauce, as I was cutting up the tomatoes ( especially the juicy ones), I would get their juice all over my hands and I'd lick it off. Slowly I developed a taste for fresh uncooked tomatoes.
> 
> ...



Great story. In keeping with the original question... What did you hate as a kid that you like now? 

I've always liked tomatoes, but not avocados. I am starting to like them, in dips, at least. I like them in combination with really hot salsas. The cooling effect of the avocado blended with the heat of a killer chili pepper makes a good balance. So, avocados are something I used to hate that I'm coming around to liking. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Dec 2, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll eat liver all day, as long as I cook it.










The salted cod that comes in those little wooden boxes.  My old navy dad would occasionally buy some and boil it up. The smell made me almost want to gag. Thinking about eating some made me dry heave.   

I think boiled salted cod is what sea going types ate a lot of, back in the day.


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was never a fan of salsify or parsnips.
> 
> Milk toast was a horror when we were not feeling well.  I like toast and I like milk but when you mix them together in a bowl that is just nasty!!!  I still don't care for anything with a soggy texture.



Thank you Aunt Bea. Fortunately, my share of the parsnips always went to the pigs. Goodness, how I hated them. My mother wouldn't even put them on my plate. She grew only one row of them every year because only my father liked them. We got a second veggie that we would eat. 

What is salsify?


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

Caslon said:


> The salted cod that comes in those little wooden boxes.  My dad would occasionally buy some and boil it up. The smell made me almost want to gag. Thinking about eating some made me dry heave.



That Cod in the box today is very, very expensive. I buy it about once a year. And I try to get the one from Canada. First I soak it, changing the water several times. Then I boil it. The soaking helps keep the smell down. Cream cod and peas over mashed potatoes. An Northern East Coast favorite.


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll eat liver all day, as long as I cook it.


The next time I cook it for just myself, you are invited. I love liver. Need to eat it more often. Extremely low on iron and my protein intake. I just hate to buy food that only I will eat.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 2, 2017)

Addie said:


> That Cod in the box today is very, very expensive. First I soak it, changing the water several times. Then I boil it. The soaking helps keep the smell down. Cream cod and peas over mashed potatoes. An Northern East Coast favorite.



I can see that.  Rinsing it to get rid of whatever makes it reek so much during boiling.


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I can see that.  Rinsing it to get rid of whatever makes it reek so much during boiling.



You do have to change the water about six or more times. Before I dump the present soaking water, I take a tiny taste to make sure 99% of the slat has bee soaked out. Then I will boil it until cooked. That process only takes about a few minutes. Remember it is also going to be cooked some more in the cream sauce.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 2, 2017)

Okay folks, the OP asked a question that I find fascinating, "What foods did you *hate* as a kid that you *like* now?" 

I find it fascinating because it reflects the growth process of our tastes, and the transition from eating what was cooked for us, to eating what we cook for ourselves. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Dec 3, 2017)

I  cannot remember one vegetable I hated then like now.  I can remember not  being jazzed and about boiled salted cod  tho.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 3, 2017)

pork chops, red river cereal, and eggs


----------



## Caslon (Dec 3, 2017)

Speaking of calf's liver (maybe not)...I like them, now and then.  Fried...smothered in onions .Mustard when served.  It's one of those once in awhile cravings with me.  As far as livers go, I've found that calf's livers are smaller, not so thick and fry up nicely.  Beef livers are way too thick.

+1 for  fried calf liver and onions.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 3, 2017)

I hated brussel sprouts.  I love them now.    There!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 3, 2017)

Mushrooms...  I was petrified of them.    
I was probably in my 20's before I got brave and ate some...  and even then they had to be from a can! 

Didn't get into fresh ones until I was in my 40's? not too sure.

Now I go thru a bag a week!  Mostly from the button/criimini/porto family but shitaki are good. I use a lot of reconstituted dry ones in various recipes.

Creamed mushrooms on toast for breakfast the other day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 3, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Okay folks, the OP asked a question that I find fascinating, "What foods did you *hate* as a kid that you *like* now?"
> ...


Actually, it was "When you were a kid, what did you hate having to eat? And do you like it now?" I hated liver then, I still hate liver now. Even calves' liver. 

Oddly enough, as a kid I ate kidney stew and ox tails. Now, all grown up (kinda), I can't get past the texture of kidney, and ox tails seem way too greasy.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2017)

I never _had _to eat anything when I was a kid. If mom made something and you didn't like it, you either choked it down or went hungry.

I didn't like lima beans then, but I'll eat them now if made well.

I also didn't like scallops when I was young; used to call them sea fat because they reminded me of the fat trimmed from cheap cuts of meat. But I love scallops now.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 3, 2017)

I will eat a good pate but I gag on liver or kidney.  I was one of those people who happened to love the little meals we would get on planes. Once had a little stew with a yummy crust that was delicious except every once in a while I would bite down on a piece of meat that was disgusting. Not being much of a cook in them thar days it wasn't til I had finished it that I realized those horrid pieces I choked down were chunks of KIDNEY!


----------



## cjmmytunes (Dec 3, 2017)

I don't ever remember HAVING to eat anything.  My sister and I had similar likes/dislikes and she did most o the cooking I can remember as a kid, so I was OK with it.

Interesting story, though.  I was born a summer baby.  The first summer I was able to eat table food, Mom says I ate so many tomatoes from the garden I had a rash from the acid in the juices from my chin all the way down my stomach ending where my diaper started.  The next summer, I wouldn't touch them.  Didn't start eating them again until about 8 years ago when I discovered the joys of cherry tomatoes.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 3, 2017)

cjmmytunes said:


> I don't ever remember HAVING to eat anything.  My sister and I had similar likes/dislikes and she did most o the cooking I can remember as a kid, so I was OK with it.
> 
> Interesting story, though.  I was born a summer baby.  The first summer I was able to eat table food, Mom says I ate so many tomatoes from the garden I had a rash from the acid in the juices from my chin all the way down my stomach ending where my diaper started.  The next summer, I wouldn't touch them.  Didn't start eating them again until about 8 years ago when I discovered the joys of cherry tomatoes.


Great story! My first winter in Japan, I discovered clementines. I went crazy for the little, sweet, juicy seedless oranges! The only close thing we had in the states back then were tangerines or jarred mandarins.

After about a week, my skin and the whites of my eyes turned an alarming shade of yellow, and I was sure I had hepatitis, or liver cancer, or some other horrible disease. The doctor did blood tests that came back negative. He finally asked if I liked _mikan_, and how many did I usually eat. He almost passed out when I told him a bag a day. And then he started laughing. All I had was a keratin overdose!


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 3, 2017)

*Looks like liver’s the winner!*

So many people didn’t like liver when they were kids, and _still_ don’t like it! I don’t like liver at all, never have, and I sincerely doubt that anyone will come along with a recipe that’ll change my mind!

Lima beans seem to be equally despised, or at least coming in a close second to liver. I gotta go with that, too! Lima beans are yucky, and you can use edamame in place of them with remarkably good results.

My dad liked his meat barely dead, so I didn’t learn to appreciate a good steak for years. Dad would throw steaks (usually t-bone, his fav) under the broiler for about five minutes and that was it. I love my dad, and my memories of him are numerous and gentle, but he pretty much ruined steak for me the first two decades of my life! When Mom and Dad took me to Benihana on my 21st birthday, it was a revelation! _So THIS is how steak tastes!_


----------



## erehweslefox (Dec 3, 2017)

I found a lot of cruciferous vegetables, a.k.a the infamous Brussel Sprouts, Broccoli, cabbage, Kale, Collards, cauliflour, were not big favorites as a child.

They were also big on the nutrition/cost dynamic, which is why we ate them a bit, so I associate them often with needy times, they don't seem to me to be luxurious foods, they taste of hard times.

Now, getting to know them better, and letting go of the emotional subtext I feel a couple of things. 

First, just boiling them or steaming them is not the way to go. My mom kind of defaulted to that, or to making 60's era cassaroles which don't do them justice

All of these need some sort of fat and acid component to bring out the flavor. On their own they are have bitter notes, add fat and a little acid, and it brings out the unami notes.

To wit, this was my Thanksgiving vegetable dish this year, and I could eat it as a main:

SPICY Brussels Sprouts

1 lb burssels sprouts
2 tbsp butter
2 tbsp olive oil
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp corriander
1 lemon
black pepper and salt to taste

Trim outer leaves of sprouts, cut in quarters, Melt butter and olive oil in saute pan. Add spices, stirr and cook for a minute on low heat until the spices start to give up a bit of aroma. Add the sprouts, increase heat to medium. Season with salt and ground pepper, toss for 3-4 minutes, until just soft. Add lemon juice to taste to perk up the flavor, and serve immediately in a warmed dish. 

Simple as heck, but came out quite nice. Set off well with a full spicy flavor against some buttery purple potatoes I made up.

Your Mileage May Vary, I feel that I had a poor intruduction to most cruciferous veggies due to the fact I first saw them boiled or steamed to within an inch of reason, so I'm revisiting. 

Best,

Todd (E-F)


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 3, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was never a fan of salsify or parsnips.
> 
> Milk toast was a horror when we were not feeling well.  I like toast and I like milk but when you mix them together in a bowl that is just nasty!!!  I still don't care for anything with a soggy texture.


Same here.  

I remember one time my Mom put milk in my rice crispies when I was 6 or so.  It was disgusting. I still eat cereal dry.

Also, that sugar and cinnamon on baked squash dish.  Ick. 

Any soups that are creamy or cheesy.

Still don't like that stuff.

The normal kid stuff like liver, brussels sprouts, peas, I've always loved.

I just asked my wife if we could have liver and onions for dinner.

She just said, "ewwww."  lol.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 3, 2017)

Pretty much everything. I was worse than Mikey!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 3, 2017)

I ate just about everything when I was a child.  Even ate some things that I didn't care for but ate them because, as someone already said, it was eat or do without.

The only thing I really had to choke down were Brussels sprouts but that's because my mother boiled them until they grey and mushy.  I always got the "they're just little cabbages" lecture.  I liked cabbage then, cooked or raw but the decomposed-looking sprouts just didn't do it for me.

When I left home and cooked for myself I discovered that Brussels sprouts cooked properly are pretty darned good.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> Same here.
> 
> I remember one time my Mom put milk in my rice crispies when I was 6 or so.  It was disgusting. I still eat cereal dry.
> 
> ...



I never knew milk toast was an actuual dish. I'd always heard and written it as milquetoast, meaning a wimpy kind of person.

Apparently, the deprecation was named after the food. 

What kind of person bothers to toast bread, then ruin it in milk?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2017)

"What did you hate?"

I've hated Tomatoes for as long as I can remember and I still don't like them and I've finally realized why.  They simply just do not agree with my system.  I get reflux, to the point of pain!  I can take a bit of Marinara or Pizza Sauce, not much though, now and again but that's it!

I never cared for Brussel Sprouts, but I think it was the way that my Mother prepared them --- soggy and way over done.    Today I love them, my way!  Crisp-tender leaves with loads of Garlic and good Olive Oil 



The other dish I did not care for as a child was Liver.
My Dad loved Beef Liver and Onions 
Couldn't stomach it.
BUT ... 
I learned as I got older (and could cook) that Chicken Livers can be manipulated into a wonderful dish, such as Rumaki 
(but then everything thing is better with BACON!)



... wonderful with Sweet Chili Sauce as a dipper 
Or what about a delicious Country Pate? MMM!
Try some in a sandwich made with a homemade baguette and mustard, 
oh my!

AND here's the best one yet...

I DO NOT LIKE TROPICAL FRUIT!!!
Never have, never will!
I _can_ tolerate Pineapple ever so often or Coconut Ice Cream, but ...

I think y'all are right in that some flavors/textures/smells/visuals are adult and not for kids' palates...  
Also, it was *HOW* the dish was prepared.
I love my Mother, but her cooking left something to be desired and this is the ENTIRE reason why I taught myself to cook!
I like food, I like to eat, but good food that my taste buds enjoy!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Mushrooms...  I was petrified of them.
> I was probably in my 20's before I got brave and ate some...  and even then they had to be from a can!
> 
> Didn't get into fresh ones until I was in my 40's? not too sure.
> ...



I call mushrooms my favourite food group! LOL I have been known to saute a pile of fresh ones and eat them as a meal. One of my recipes, Mushrooms Gratin was a big hit around here for awhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2017)

I still eat Mushrooms Gratin.


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> "What did you hate?"
> 
> I've hated Tomatoes for as long as I can remember and I still don't like them and I've finally realized why.  They simply just do not agree with my system.  I get reflux, to the point of pain!  I can take a bit of Marinara or Pizza Sauce, not much though, now and again but that's it!
> 
> ...



Once a month I would invite my MIL to dinner. She would pig out on chicken livers (southern style) and me on beef liver. I would also cook up about three pounds of fried onions for the both of us. Along with a baked tater.  Poo was too small and still on baby food jars.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 4, 2017)

No lima beans then or now. So far, as we try different cuisines, I haven't found much that I dislike. What do you think about uni and geoduck?

There are things that I won't touch now that I had as a steady diet as a kid, most of which are certain fast food chain burgers. These were what my mother "cooked" for dinner.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2017)

buckytom said:


> I never knew milk toast was an actuual dish. I'd always heard and written it as milquetoast, meaning a wimpy kind of person.
> 
> Apparently, the deprecation was named after the food.
> 
> What kind of person bothers to toast bread, then ruin it in milk?



Another version that came out of the Great Depression was toast or bread with stewed tomatoes ladled over it.

Bread salad or Panzanella  is another creation that I can't wrap my head around.

I'm ok with using stale bread but I need to be in control of the dunking!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2017)

Mom would tear up fresh bread into a bowl, sprinkle sugar on, pour milk over...for our breakfast.  It occurs to me, this usually happened at the end of the month, it's possible we were out of cereal.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Dec 4, 2017)

JustJoel said:


> Great story! My first winter in Japan, I discovered clementines. I went crazy for the little, sweet, juicy seedless oranges! The only close thing we had in the states back then were tangerines or jarred mandarins.
> 
> After about a week, my skin and the whites of my eyes turned an alarming shade of yellow, and I was sure I had hepatitis, or liver cancer, or some other horrible disease. The doctor did blood tests that came back negative. He finally asked if I liked _mikan_, and how many did I usually eat. He almost passed out when I told him a bag a day. And then he started laughing. All I had was a keratin overdose!



I like clementines also, but they don't like me - or should I say they don't like my blood sugar.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Dec 4, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Pretty much everything. I was worse than Mikey!



That sounds like  my son when he was little - pancakes poptarts, mayonnaise sandwiches, and Happy Meals...... thankfully his tastes have changed since he's grown up.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 4, 2017)

The only thing I can think of that I hated as a kid and eat now is lettuce. More specifically, iceberg lettuce. I'll tolerate an iceberg leaf in a sandwich now, but not in a salad. A "wedge salad" that has made a comeback lately on menus turns my stomach. 
I love salads now and eat them nearly daily, but they better not contain iceberg lettuce. 
Brussel sprouts are another story. Contrary to what some claim, there's nothing that can save those balls of the devil...not even bacon or the Holy Spirit.


----------



## blissful (Dec 4, 2017)

> or the Holy Spirit.


 lol

I like chicken liver in rumaki or liver in onions and bacon. I like brussel sprouts. I like that no one else likes them, the cost stays low because no competition for them, and they are delicious. I like lima beans, I like peas, canned or frozen. I'll never starve.


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2017)

cjmmytunes said:


> I like clementines also, but they don't like me - or should I say they don't like my blood sugar.



For some strange reason, I can not get through to my kids that there are natural sugars in fruit along with other foods. If is isn't granulated and comes in a five pound bag, then it is not sugar. I love pretty much all fruit. But it is a limited item in what I eat.


----------



## CubsGal (Dec 4, 2017)

Broccoli and cauliflower. I'd only eat them smothered in cheese. Now I love plain steamed broccoli, but I still hate cauliflower. Not even cheese is enough to get me to eat it.

I didn't like steak as a kid, because my parents only made sirloin cooked to death, so I just thought steak was dry and tough. Then on my honeymoon I decided on a whim to order a filet topped with a peanut sauce at a Cuban restaurant. It was so tender and juicy! I now love steak, but prefer better cuts cooked to a more rosy temperature.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Dec 5, 2017)

Addie said:


> For some strange reason, I can not get through to my kids that there are natural sugars in fruit along with other foods. If is isn't granulated and comes in a five pound bag, then it is not sugar. I love pretty much all fruit. But it is a limited item in what I eat.



Blueberries and strawberries don't bother me much, in limited quantities - 1/2 cup a day.


----------

